# Reaction to shampoo and conditioner?



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Ever since I gave the sisters a bath last week they have been itching like crazy. At first I thought maybe the smell attracted flees? But I cant find any evidence of flees. Maddie has a a raw scabby area under her chin my friend says its from itching it. Then I thought maybe the water was to hot? I really try to pay attention to the temp. I've noticed on both that the texture of their hair is feeling sticky so the conditioner must have left a coating that turned from really soft and nice to heavy and somewhat sticky.
Maddie had problems when she was a baby and is acting the same right now. Itching itching itching.Our vet called it seasonal allergies . But she has gone threw two years without the problem. And why would both of them be itching.?
Another thought is weather change its gotten a lot colder here and dryer?
I was thinking of bathing them again with the shampoo the vet gave Maddie and getting some fish oil if it just dry shin.
Has anyone else had a reaction to shampoo or conditioner? 
If you don't here back from me I'm having troubles with my internet.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I hope others who may have experience with this will give advice. But, if their coats feel funny, and they are itching, I would bathe them with something you know doesn't bother them. Get that stuff washed off them...now. If you have the shampoo the vet gave you and it worked well for her, I would use it. The fact that both are itching and with the recent use of the shampoo/conditioner, I would strongly suspect them to be the cause. When I tried it here, there was no itching involved, but I also washed it off again as I didn't like the feel of it. Watch that area on Maddie's chin for infection.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> I hope others who may have experience with this will give advice. But, if their coats feel funny, and they are itching, I would bathe them with something you know doesn't bother them. Get that stuff washed off them...now. If you have the shampoo the vet gave you and it worked well for her, I would use it. The fact that both are itching and with the recent use of the shampoo/conditioner, I would strongly suspect them to be the cause. When I tried it here, there was no itching involved, but I also washed it off again as I didn't like the feel of it. Watch that area on Maddie's chin for infection.


 I'm glad you chimed in because I wondered if you noticed anything weird with the H2O Is their something I can put on her chin to help it heal? I hope they don't have flees. I have been looking for over a week and cant see any.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Suzi, since I already have a combo I really like for Augie, but was still searching for a shampoo/conditioner combo that would work well on Finn, he is the only one I used it on, and he is the one that has allergy issues. The only thing I noticed is that I think it was the conditioner felt gummy when I put it on him in the bath. I tried it two different occasions, and both times I didn't like it. He has a different coat than Augie, and I can use a Quicker Slicker spray on Augie, but it makes Finn's coat gum up too. So I thought it was probably just his coat type that wasn't reacting well to it. Had it caused itching or other problems, I would have thrown the stuff away and not sent it on to you. I have no idea if it would have caused problems if I had left it on him. When Finn was going through the height of his allergy issues, he did get an infected area - on his upper lip from rubbing his face on the floor. I think the vet gave him an antibiotic shot. I wonder if Neosporin or other antibiotic ointment would work or be safe. Can you call your vet to just ask if it is safe? Or would one of your dog friends know? I feel terrible that this shampoo or conditioner may have caused problems for your girls. I don't remember the shampoo feeling too bad when I used it, but I felt that the conditioner was way too much for his type of coat.

You know, if I can find my notebook that has your phone number, I am just going to call you!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It sounds to me like you didn't get it rinsed out well enough. I would DEFINITELY wash them again, in something you know doesn't bother them, and rinse REALLY WELL>

I don't think it is possible for a shampoo or conditioner to attract fleas. They are attracted to warmblooded animals.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Also probably a good idea to not use whitening shampoo in the winter, it is very harsh. Last winter Hanna was a constant ball of dry staticy hair. I had to switch to an oatmeal shampoo, cut down on baths and got a humidifier.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

You can see adult fleas, they just look like tiny bugs. You will see "runners" on the skin concentrated on the rump and ears. Usually the skin is an angry red color and the coat will be very thin. Also, you will see little black specs, that is flea dirt aka flea poop. If you don't see these things, the dog probably doesn't have fleas.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Not rinsing enough makes sense.

Once I used Advantix and both my guys had a reaction to it. They broke out in a rash and were so itchy. Did you change anything?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. I gave them another bath today and used a special shampoo for itchie skin. Stuff Maddies vet recommended when she was itching as a puppy. So its over two and a half years old. I searched and searched for flees and didn't find any. They seem a bit better. I think I'm going to get some fish oil. I did notice when I got them wet that the old conditioner was still slimy in the hair. I rinsed three time's to make sure they were all rinsed off. I thought about using something to strip out the old stuff but decided it may not be good for their skin.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

lfung5 said:


> Not rinsing enough makes sense.
> 
> Once I used Advantix and both my guys had a reaction to it. They broke out in a rash and were so itchy. Did you change anything?


 Yes I used a new product line called H2O Pure Paws


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

lfung5 said:


> Not rinsing enough makes sense.
> 
> Once I used Advantix and both my guys had a reaction to it. They broke out in a rash and were so itchy. Did you change anything?


 Oh your talking about flea control. I stopped using anything when Maddie was a puppy because I thought that might have caused her skin problem and so far I haven't noticed fleas. We don't have heart worm here so I don't treat for that kind of thing.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Suzi, I had Augie into the vet this afternoon for his UTI recheck. I asked if Neosporin is safe to use and she said, yes, even if they lick it.

I hope the girls quit itching after today's baths.


----------

